
The Myth of Civic Engagement During Trump’s Presidency - rjmunro
http://behavioralscientist.org/myth-civic-engagement-trumps-presidency/
======
rjmunro
There's a few things there that campaigns shouldn't do, but not much on what
they should be doing instead. I wonder if there are types of appeals that do
work, like maybe talking about how it affects other people rather than how it
affects you or something.

